# Silver Palate Cookbook



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

I have heard of this particular book for years . Finally picked it up @ used bookstore yesterday for $10 in Vienna haven't cracked it yet. Anyone know what's it's claim to fame is?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry, it's not a book I've heard of before! 

I love the Silver Spoon book, though. I bought it a number of years ago and found that it explained lots of Italian cooking skills for me.


----------



## singer4660 (May 21, 2009)

When this cookbook was originally published 25 years ago, it was unique in that it offered gourmet recipes that were accessible to the home cook. Just about everyone I know had a copy. The Silver Palate shop started as a catering business where people could pick up everything from single meals to full dinner parties. Then they branched out into food products. I guess the point is, the Silver Palate business was unique and so is this cookbook. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I also really enjoy the Silver Palate Good Times Cookbook. I also picked up The New Basics and Great Good Food at yard sales and find I use them from time to time.

Have a Super Fourth,
Nan


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know why, particularly, but about 15-20 years ago when I entered graduate school just about every woman student seemed to have a new copy of _The Silver Palate_. I got into cooking a bit later, and have generally found the book to be a good source of fairly simple, elegant recipes based largely on fresh ingredients and quick cooking. The desserts seemed very popular, especially the brownies.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

now that I'm home, I'll relax and get some reading in today.
thanks for answering.


----------

